# [Lubrication]: Rubik's Brand 3x3x3 VS Off-Brand 'Magic Cube'



## IamWEB (Nov 24, 2008)

I let my friend borrow my 'Magic Cube', the off-brand cube you might find at a restaurant (where I got mine), or in Mexico , and he sprayed it will Silicone. Surprisingly, after getting it back about an hour ago, I was amazed. I think it might be better than my lubed Rubik's.

-Very fast, seems a bit faster than my Rubik's/
-Can Do Slices as well
-MUCH smoother than my Rubik's!
-A bit lighter (in wieght, not colors)

So, other than smoothness when you turn, this once crappy cube is now at speedcubing level, and I like it. The only problem is that, while still the same in respect/relevance to each other, the color scheme is slightly different. And it's missing two stickers  .

To lubricate it, my friend said he moved the sides slightly and sprayed between the cracks. You could break theses open with enough force, but THAT wasn't gonna happen.
If you can try this yourself, I recommend it  If you do, post your results here. Now I have two well working cubes. 

EDIT: Ok, the Magic Cube is faster at times. Other times it's the same as the Rubik's Cube, it depends on what moves I'm doing. It still has an awkward, sharp feel to it though. Can't get enough of the smoothness of it.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 25, 2008)

Can you get a picture of the cube and box?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 25, 2008)

Can it cut corners?


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 25, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> Can you get a picture of the cube and box?



I've had this cube for around 2 or so years, so I don't have the box.
I might be able to get a picture up tomorrow, depends though.



ImNOTnoob said:


> Can it cut corners?



Newb Moment: What exactly is that :confused:


----------



## TomZ (Nov 25, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> ImNOTnoob said:
> 
> 
> > Can it cut corners?
> ...



If you don't know what cutting corners is, I don't think you know what makes a good speedcube. Cutting corners is one of the most important properties of a good speedcube, that it is able to make a turn, even if some of the faces are slightly misaligned.

Try twisting the up face anticlockwise by 30 degrees, and then try to make a R' turn. If the cube aligns the U face for you, that would be cutting corners.

If it is one of those magic cubes with tiles stuck on, you're totally wrong. They can't make good speedcubes. If you've never used a DIY, you won't know. Unless you've used your Rubik's brand cube so much it is very loose.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, so I've tried cutting corners before, just didn't know it by that term. It cuts just as a good as my Rubik's, but my Rubik's was bought a week and half ago (I had the Rubik's before that since late June, and I can tell it's looseness as of the last time I used it was better than my current cube), so that doesn't give it much positivity. They can cut 30 degrees, but it's no that easy.

This magic cube has better stickers than my Rubik's. I've never used a DIY, but I can tell from badmephisto's videos that they are FAR beyond what I can do with these two cubes. I'm saving up money for other things, but I'm putting coins aside and a few bucks and soon enough I'll get a DIY. That alone would drop at least 10+ off my average, I trust that.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Swoncen (Nov 28, 2008)

IamWEB said:


>



This video is private.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 28, 2008)

*Changed to public.*


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 1, 2008)

I haven't seen any 'bumps' around here, however this thread has gotten no replies ever since the video was posted.


----------



## jonny guitar (Dec 3, 2008)

Well it certainly looks like a better speed cube in the video based on the RURU and the corner cuts. 

To correct the sharp feeling: take it apart and use steel wool (or very light sand paper) and erase all the raised molding lines on the legs of each piece..makes cube very smooth which combined with the silicon is awesome.

Cubesmith sells sticker sets cheap...buy one and resticker it to the colours that you are used to and you will be all set.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 4, 2008)

I think that is a type D. I have heard of the type D called the Magic Cube, and its one of the only types that carries that color. Type Ds react very well to lube.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 4, 2008)

To me, that magic cube is smooth, but doesn't cut corners well.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 4, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> I think that is a type D.


That statement poses this question: Does it have center caps that can be removed to reveal screws?


----------



## aliengrey (Dec 5, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> I think that is a type D. I have heard of the type D called the Magic Cube, and its one of the only types that carries that color. Type Ds react very well to lube.



I actually have two of these magic cubes, and 3 type Ds, and they are nothing alike. The magic cubes are dreadful before you lubricate. What I did was attempt to cut corners on it, which actually pops the center pieces off, they aren't held on by a screw or anything. Then you lubricate the area that snaps onto the center pieces and reassemble. After this it turns amazing, but if you try to cut corners at all, the center pieces continue to pop off. =/


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 6, 2008)

My center has only popped off once, and it was one of like 15 attempts at filming the video right. aliengrey's right, no screws holding the centers in, put you can pull them off with enough force, which is better than my rubik's.

I wasn't aware that my friend lubed it until after he did, but he never took off the pieces, just misaligned two faces and sprayed in the little space that opened up.

There's SO much less friction when you turn this than there is on my Rubik's, but I still prefer my Rubik's for speedsolving because it seems to lock-up a little more when I'm solving it, even though it cuts corners better.

From what I've read, Type D's are slightly better than Type A's, and so I'm leaning towards a Type D for whenever I buy one.... If this is somewhat similar (and it seems that way from the videos I've seen), I'll probably get it.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 6, 2008)

3 things:

1) I meant to put R U' R' U, not R U R' U'.
2) There were around 5 times that I tried to do them, this was the best one for the magic cube. It might not have been the best for the Rubik's.
3)My Rubik's has it good 'sessions' and it's bad 'sessions', where it may feel 'sticky' on the inside a little bit, and then suddenly is great. There about a 10 second difference in my times depending how the cube is.


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (May 5, 2009)

i have the same cube (two actually) and after a coat of silicone they worked really well, just like the video. the only problem with it is the hollow corners. it gets caught on it. any way to solve this problem???


----------

